# Planes in Sardinia



## Elmas (Oct 31, 2017)

Red leaves at Decimomannu AFB. Note the colonial style helmet of the petty officer...






Old and new at Alghero Airport, 1967.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 31, 2017)

Nice Elmas. I've never seen CF-100s with that wing tip configuration

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 31, 2017)

I was just about to say the same thing, really interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 31, 2017)

Very cool.

CF-100 rockets page 1


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 31, 2017)

Right you are Andy. There's a pic here showing a launch Image Gallery

EDIT: Odd that I never saw your above post the first time around....odd. Good info there

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 1, 2017)

Good stuff.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 1, 2017)

Totally agree!


----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 1, 2017)

Oooh...Decimomannu. Nasty memories of the rather lethal "Deci Red" vino collapso. Quality was pretty awful even by cheap plonk standards...but you didn't really notice (or care) after the first bottle.


----------



## parsifal (Nov 2, 2017)

womder what the t6 in the background was for?


----------



## at6 (Nov 2, 2017)

Considering where it's parked it's probably a "lawn ornament".


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2017)

Cool shots!


----------

